# far cry 2 save game file?



## brentduo

I have to format and reinstall everyhting, where is the save game file?


----------



## Twist86

should be in the "my games" folder in the Documents folder - Start - My Documents. (or Documents for vista)


----------



## nickmate69

*mate*

thanks mate. i no were to go now to find my saves. can i say that girl from indiana is bitchin hot. no offense.


----------



## nickmate69

nice rig. im gonna get a e8400. iv got a 9600 gt which gives good stuff. thanks for the post on were the saves were toots.


----------



## Twist86

No problem. Also she is from Japan not Indiana


----------

